# ? about dyeing singles then plying



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

So I have two half-bobbins. I want to dye one green, the other blue then ply them together... maybe it is the head cold that is keeping me from thinking through the logistics but what do you all do? Take it off the bobbin and make two separate balls and dye those and ply from the balls? Or make a skein from each, dye the skeins then put into balls and ply from that? I don't have a skein holder but do have a ball winder...

What do you all do?

Did my first kool-aid dying today and didn't bother with gloves or bags. hee hee


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well if you want an evenly dyed yarn then you want to wind them into skeins and dye them. But just make sure you tie it loosely or you will get marks from the ties. You could wind it into balls and inject the dye or submerge the balls. Either way you wan to make sure you have soaked the yarn in hat water for a good while before dyeing it. It will absorb the dye better. But you will need to wind it into a skein to dry it so you're better off just starting with skeins.

Does that make sense?

Maybe someone with more dye experience will chime in too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Take the yarn off the bobbins and form into really loose skeins...just big loops of yarn, actually. Dye each one for your intensity/time. Hang over a pole to dry. Then wind off into a ball or on a bobbin/spool. Ply from that.

That's what I'd do.  Dying in a ball will give you very uneven results. The yarn is just too tightly nested. ALTHOUGH! that can give you a really nicely variegated yarn


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

>>ALTHOUGH! that can give you a really nicely variegated yarn<<

hmm... i like it! Thanks!


----------

